# crested gecko lay box substrate and incubation



## Everythingreptile (Jun 13, 2013)

hi guys.

I will be hopefully starting to breed crested geckos in a few months and more or less got everything in place such as incubator, spare vivs, adding extra calcium into the female's diet, etc.

What's the best substrate to use in the lay box? is exo terra plantation soil ok for this its coconut husk.? if not what's best to use. 

also I read that vermiculite is best for incubation. what should I look out for when buying vermiculite, and any recommendations as where to get the best deal for it.

sorry if this sounds dumb but after reading so many posts and websites sometimes the information conflicts with one and another.


----------



## Everythingreptile (Jun 13, 2013)

Anyone? :flrt:


----------



## Everythingreptile (Jun 13, 2013)

anybody pls


----------



## Everythingreptile (Jun 13, 2013)

40 views and nothing


----------



## Reptilebreederuk (Jul 5, 2013)

Vermiculite is perfect for the incubation process 
and personaly i would use something like exo terra plantation should be fine to use something like eco earth ETC are all V.good


----------



## Rodentsandreptiles (Aug 12, 2013)

Coco fiber is great for any reptile and for incubating ect . U can get exspanding coco bricks that u just add water wait 30 mins and then wring the water out then just add , I ave this for my crestie .dipending were you live u could get it in your local pet store of pets at home if 1 is near u xx


----------

